# Pressure smoker



## furnburn (Feb 8, 2012)

Hmm...just from reading all the messages, it would appear that everyone who has one, lovers the unit and the food that comes from. on the other hand the only ones who do not like the unit.....don't own one.

Everyone who has bought one, swears by it.

Seems the "haters" are steeped in the "cave-man" approach to burning otherwise edible meat.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 8, 2012)

When you get a minute, go over to Roll Call and introduce yourself...Give some info on your location, experience and equipment...Seems like pretty strong words for somebody that doesn't know any of us Cavemen! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The situation is not so much of a love hate thing as practicality...for most of us a "Small" Smoke is a 10lb Pork Butt, a 11lb Packer Brisket, 10-20lb of Sausage, a 14lb Turkey or 4 Full Racks of Spare Rib...Or a Combination of the above with a tray of Appetizers to munch on...Where you going to put that in one of them counter top pressure smokers???...JJ


----------



## scrappynadds (Feb 9, 2012)

JJ has a point...........Everyone loves BBQ and one side of ribs is not going to keep the inlaws happy..


----------



## sprky (Feb 9, 2012)

OK I have no idea what this presser smoker is. Never seen one, never had one, never knew anyone that has one. So since Google is my friend I did a search, too see what this "presser smoker" was. After looking at it and reading about it, no way I would want one. I couldn't begin to come close to smoking 1 of our meals in it. It's simply just too small. It only holds 4 pounds of meat. My pork butts a small one is 6# and we will clean that up, if I am lucky there will be enough for a sammy the next day. My brisket is always 9+ pounds. Ribs are always at least 4 racks spares. I have 2 teenage boys at home that play football need I say more.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2012)

Furnburn, Do you own one? If so why not show us a photo of it and some of the food you have produced on it. 

Also would you please update your profile info to include your location, then go over to roll call & introduce yourself so we can all welcome you here. Thanks!


----------



## frosty (Feb 9, 2012)

Here is Malisaw's post from March 2011.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104279/infusion-bbq-pressure-cooker-indoor-smoker-pressure-cooker

Thanks, I'll keep using the smokers I have.


----------



## sunman76 (Feb 9, 2012)

Price $249.95     for   5qt's  I would be a hater just cuz it is to much cash and too small!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Feb 9, 2012)

Yeah me to stick with burning wood.

That pressure smoker thingy is for yuppies who would like to get real smoked Q but dont have a clue how to make it.


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 9, 2012)

I'll stick with the approach I am doing now. If I could get one for cheap I would be willing to try it out but like everyone said it's way to small. If you are just cooking a small meal for a few people and it actually works like it says it works then I guess I could see how it would have its place but there is no way I would pay as much as they appear to be.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 9, 2012)

Not a hater because I haven't tried it. Although for me it would be too small. I'd be willing to give it a try if it were cheaper. These would be great for those living in an apartment.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2012)

FURNBURN said:


> Hmm...just from reading all the messages, it would appear that everyone who has one, lovers the unit and the food that comes from. on the other hand the only ones who do not like the unit.....don't own one.
> 
> Everyone who has bought one, swears by it.
> 
> *Seems the "haters" are steeped in the "cave-man" approach to burning otherwise edible meat.*


FURNBURN, morning.... This forum is pretty much dedicated to those folks who want and desire old fashioned, slow cooked, tender, flavorfull meats and experiment with cheeses, vegetables, salts, pastas, sausage etc... to expand the flavor proiles of mundane everyday eats..... 

If you have a desire to learn a "new" way to prepare food that is "old fashioned", hang around.... You, very well, could find something here that is worth learning and a gastronomical delight...   WELCOME to the Smoking Meat Forums.... we are glad you stopped by...  there are many folks here that are willing to share their techniques and recipes to help you develope mouth watering, delicious meals that will become family and friends favorites....   

Dave


----------



## geerock (Feb 9, 2012)

That thing ain't big enough to make a snack in.  Guess this Neanderthal will have to stick with what I know.


----------

